# Portable propane fire pits?



## Class3Hero (Dec 13, 2020)

I just ordered a portable propane fire pit for car camping during fire bans. There are lots of slick new designs out there that are easy to pack and carry. 
Has anyone taken one on a multi-day river trip instead of wood and a pop-up pit? 
If so, how did it work?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Class3Hero said:


> I just ordered a portable propane fire pit for car camping during fire bans. There are lots of slick new designs out there that are easy to pack and carry.
> Has anyone taken one on a multi-day river trip instead of wood and a pop-up pit?
> If so, how did it work?


I've taken my EZ campfire down many trips, so nice to have, no clean up at all. I only use my pop up pit for cooking these days, if I don't have to cook on it, out comes the propane.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

You said instead of so that got me thinking, does a propane fire pit replace the fire pan requirement? Guess I was thinking you still had to carry the fire pan. Just like even when there's a fire ban in case your stove dies or someone gets hypothermia, etc. 

I'm gathering the parts for an ammo can Lavabox type one based on what this guy did






Small Project: DIY Ammo Can propane fire pit.


Small Project: DIY Ammo Can propane fire pit.




grassrootsmotorsports.com





just waiting for the regulator to come from amazon. would have been nice on Deso last week after some crazy rains.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

As far as the regulations go, it is not a fire pan so therefore it cannot replace a fire pan if one is required, but I use a pop-up pit so it's not really a hassle to take one along.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh, and good luck on your build. Would love to see photos of the finished product


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep, I've enjoyed our Lavabox for multi-days. I've even used it some trips where there wasn't a fire ban in place but I didn't want to deal with wood/ash/etc. It doesn't replace a fire pan if one is required, but usually you can get away with a lightweight fire pan if it's clear it's only for emergencies - I've seen rangers approve aluminum turkey pans.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Yep, and trash can lids, anything that basically has 1.5" lip and 144 sq inches


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

thanks for the clarification, that's what I thought. yep, pop up pit the last few years here too. used to use an oil pan back in the day, then the NRS style, and now the pop up pit.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I always just use the difuser on my woodland power stove for fake fire.


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Mar 6, 2020)

We've been using them for years during fire ban season (which gets longer every year). We had an old beater Camp Chef which died. A friend brought an Outland fire pit he got off Amazon on a Hell's trip last year and it was a huge improvement, so we picked up one for '21. Love the no hassle fire and the ambiance is good, but they do suck down the propane, so plan accordingly.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I use the "beater" Camp Chef LOL. I love it for shoulder season trip (rafting and otherwise). I use a metal oil drain pan under it - required or not, it's just insurance. I've always been able to convince the Rangers that the legs on the Camp Chef are equal to the required fire pan legs and I do bring a fire blanket just because the regs are gray about these things. The newer one are probably a big improvement but the old one works fine so haven't replaced it. As far as propane, there is 91,000 Btu in a gallon. The burner on a Camp Chef can put out about 50,000 Btu/hr so a full 5 gallon tank will last about 10 hrs on high flame. Obviously not much, so it's really important to throttle the flame down. If you are careful you can get about 30 hours of a reasonable flame out of a standard 5 gal tank. We rejected this on our last Grand trip because the amount of propane to have a fire every night was just too much. Shorter trips it's great.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

got her done....and didn't blow myself up yet!! pretty much just like the guy on that website. bent some expanded steel about an inch off the bottom. Did a crappy job of bending some copper. drilled a few holes and made the connections and topped off with some lava rock. low setting is about you need, but the 20psi regulator I bought off amazon is kind of crappy.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Good job! That right there is a first rate firebox!


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Any photos of the process? Looks great!

[


MNichols said:


> Good job! That right there is a first rate firebox!


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I got a few more pics now, but I pretty much followed the recipe in the link I put above. it is getting pretty sooty inside now that I've used it a few times, so I'm wondering if I should add an air mixer to the line. I read burning pure propane makes the soot, but also gives it that nice yellow natural flame. If I add a mixer, it'll help that but make it more blue, I think. tradeoffs No idea on run times yet, flame will get way higher than needed so I keep it pretty low. or maybe I just drilled too many holes idk


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I made a couple of these (different deign) and had the same issue with soot. The soot also makes it unpleasant to hang around for an evening. The air injector solved the problem but the air injection uses a venturi fitting to suck up combustion air. This makes it impossible to pressurize the burner tube very much or the propane just goes out the air intake - not good. This will radically change the pressure in the tube so it might not have the same output and you might have to enlarge the holes. I would definitely recommend going with the air injecting fitting and CAREFULLY experiment with the number and size of holes


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks, sorry didn't see the link above!



Osprey said:


> got her done....and didn't blow myself up yet!! pretty much just like the guy on that website. bent some expanded steel about an inch off the bottom. Did a crappy job of bending some copper. drilled a few holes and made the connections and topped off with some lava rock. low setting is about you need, but the 20psi regulator I bought off amazon is kind of crappy.





Osprey said:


> I got a few more pics now, but I pretty much followed the recipe in the link I put above. it is getting pretty sooty inside now that I've used it a few times, so I'm wondering if I should add an air mixer to the line. I read burning pure propane makes the soot, but also gives it that nice yellow natural flame. If I add a mixer, it'll help that but make it more blue, I think. tradeoffs No idea on run times yet, flame will get way higher than needed so I keep it pretty low. or maybe I just drilled too many holes idk


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

Here are a few I made.


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

Here is the small one


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

I also put air mixers on them, solved the soot issue


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Those look great Bob! I haven't noticed it bothering me when just sitting around it, but I did repurpose a small bag to put the parts in since I was storing them inside, just so my hands didn't get so dirty putting it together. Might not even be an issue if you don't want to store the parts inside the box. 

After seeing Bob's post I got really curious on how the inside of the Lavabox (volcanno) was put together and if they used a mixer on the "commercial" version. It doesn't appear they do, I found this on FB where he shows the inside. scoot up to about 4 and half minutes, he uses the pipe too and I don't see a mixer, nothing too special. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=626682858011504



His regulator looks like the amazon versions too.


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

Yes, I had pictures of the volcano, and I just added the.mixer to get a little cleaner flame. You don’t need it.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Stupid question, why not just pack the burner tube and set it in your NRS or Pop up conventional fire pit?

You would want the ceramic/lava rocks if you want ambient heat...but if you just want ambient flame/light??


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

no such thing as a stupid question. That’s a good idea actually. However with the lava rocks,which I have added more, it really throws the Heat out once you get it hot. Which in my experience, allows for a smaller flame and less propane consumption.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

yeah, a buddy of mine made a "portable firepit" with a chickie pail and a burner. Great flames, but ZERO heat. You absolutely need the lava rock/ceramics for heat.

I want one with a ceramic firepit skull.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Like these? Seen um on the web.
.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

I’m not a fabricator by any means but I thought 2 pieces of sheet metal on a piano hinge would fit inside the box. Then could be used as a “roof” when the pit was on the deflect the heat back towards people’s feet instead of up into the air.


----------



## robc (3 mo ago)

Any thoughts about adjustable regulator hose length. The retail companies seem to use a shorter hose (4.5'?) to enable storing the hose in the box. I'd like a short one but I'm bit nervous about having the tank so close the flame. What about 6 or 8'? Does this impact efficiency?


----------



## jsheglund (Feb 20, 2021)

I wouldn't be nervous about a shorter hose. I have a 3 burner heater that literally attaches to the top of the tank. Just make the hoses nice and snug with your hands and you'll be fine. They seal with rubber O-rings so its possible to actually overtighten them, which distorts the ring and creates a leak. Don't use a wrench. I don't think a longer hose is "less efficient" but thats just a hunch.


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

We got a little campfire for RV camping during fire bans. We were camped in Glacier National Park and a young LE did a drive by saw the fire slammed the breaks jumped out of his vehicle and entered our camp site. The expression on his face when he realized he wasn’t going to be able to write a ticket was priceless. 
Took it on a Grand trip a couple of years ago. Set it up at Badger the first night. I went to sleep. Woke up about 2 in the morning and the 2 young dudes on or trip were passed out and the fire was still blazing. The look on my face must have been priceless as they had used up a lot of the propane we had planned to use for it.


----------



## Bbfozzy (7 mo ago)

We have the Camco Little Red Campfire, it works great for its size. On the last overnight trip we used it in the mornings instead of the pop-up fire pit so no hot ashes to deal with.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

NRS firepan. Hardware store pipe, fittings, hose and regulator. Air mixer fitting and cheap ceramic logs from Bezos. Works remarkably well. Got a different air mixer, in hopes of reducing the soot but I haven't installed it, yet.
Bonus is you can still grill on it!


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

robc said:


> Any thoughts about adjustable regulator hose length. The retail companies seem to use a shorter hose (4.5'?) to enable storing the hose in the box. I'd like a short one but I'm bit nervous about having the tank so close the flame. What about 6 or 8'? Does this impact efficiency?


Mine is 5' which seems like plenty but I'm sure longer is totally fine. One the one I built anyway after awhile the inside is just too built up with soot, storing the line, wrench, lighter inside seemed like a great idea, but everything just got too dirty after awhile. Nicer to not keep it in there.


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> NRS firepan. Hardware store pipe, fittings, hose and regulator. Air mixer fitting and cheap ceramic logs from Bezos. Works remarkably well. Got a different air mixer, in hopes of reducing the soot but I haven't installed it, yet.


nice work @BenSlaughter 
i like your idea using a firepan to hold the bits and pieces. any chance you have a detailed photo or two of your contraption?


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

sonofdad said:


> nice work @BenSlaughter
> i like your idea using a firepan to hold the bits and pieces. any chance you have a detailed photo or two of your contraption?



















All 1\2" pipe. 12" for the first leg, 2" at the 'U' 8" for the return. I'd probably do more like 14" or 16" for the first, and maybe 10" for the return. But it works well, and packs pretty well the way it is.
90k BTU air mixer. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08QYMXM28?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
High pressure regulator.





Mr. Heater 1/4 in. D Brass High Pressure Regulator - Ace Hardware


Propane High Pressure Regulator is most commonly used on torches, fish cookers, smokers or other high pressure appliances.Find the REGULATR HIGH PR 0-20PSI at Ace.




www.acehardware.com





I drilled 16- 7\32" holes. Not sure if more\bigger holes would reduce the soot, may experiment with that this winter...

I take it apart at the union. It, the hose and regulator go in the drybox. The burner and logs get double bagged in garbage bags and just go in the gear pile in back.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

BenSlaughter said:


> All 1\2" pipe. 12" for the first leg, 2" at the 'U' 8" for the return. I'd probably do more like 14" or 16" for the first, and maybe 10" for the return. But it works well, and packs pretty well the way it is.
> 90k BTU air mixer. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08QYMXM28?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


I think your mixer is the key in reducing soot. Might need more air there. 

At the burner, I don't think the hole size has anything to do with soot, but will impact flame spread/length/velocity.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

MT4Runner said:


> I think your mixer is the key in reducing soot. Might need more air there.
> 
> At the burner, I don't think the hole size has anything to do with soot, but will impact flame spread/length/velocity.


Initial observation shows the 90k mixer produces less smoke than my original 150k mixer, which is the only reason I think perhaps more burner flow would create a better burn.
But this is all WAY out of my wheelhouse.


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

thanks @BenSlaughter, appreciate all the info and additional photos. might have a go at this when i find some time


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

The key for me was the high pressure regulator. Tried an off the shelf bbq regulator. Didn't provide enough flow. 
Went caveman on it, bored out the orifice(that's what he said). 
That provided the appropriate flow, but caused the regulator to bypass. That little vent hole does release gas, and will, infact, become its own little burner!

I make the mistakes so y'all don't have to.

Stay safe, kiddo's! 😄


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

Volcanno... it might take away some of the thrill and excitement of 3rd degree burns but......


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

hysideguy67 said:


> Volcanno... it might take away some of the thrill and excitement of 3rd degree burns but......


The advantage of mine over the Volcanno is the ability to grill supper.
Otherwise, the fire in a can FTW.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

BenSlaughter said:


> The advantage of mine over the Volcanno is the ability to grill supper.
> Otherwise, the fire in a can FTW.


and one less full box to pack...makes the firepit you already own more useful


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

Agree on both points. I just make space for pop up pit and a bag of charcoal for grilling and the volcanno for fire season ambience and warmth. Learned the hard way to bring a separate lpg bottle for partner and volcanno


----------

